# LK What does it stand for in interval?



## Yolie912 (Oct 18, 2014)

Thanks! Just wanted to know why Grand Solmar has a 1bd with LK and what it stands for?


----------



## Okies (Oct 18, 2014)

limited kitchen


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Oct 19, 2014)

Oakies is correct.  But when I see it, I typically think of "little kitchen".  

Typically a small fridge, coffee maker, microwave maybe a toaster or toaster oven, probably not a dishwasher.  

But the definition of LK varies.  Some may have a 2 burner stove.  Some not.  When you are in the process of booking, there will be a page that shows more detail.


----------



## dougp26364 (Oct 19, 2014)

When I see a 1 bedroom LK I think glorified studio. Some developers put a door between the bed and sitting area of a studio, then call it a 1 bedroom sleeps 4 with 4 privately. Those units can be listed and traded as 1 bedroom units but they're little more than a glorified studio with a strategicaly placed door. 

There are, of course, exceptions. Many Hawaiian 1 bedroom timeshares have LK's but are still full size 1 bedroom units.


----------



## GrayFal (Oct 19, 2014)

dougp26364 said:


> When I see a unit has a limited kitchen, I equate that with either a studio unit or, in some cases, a 1 bedroom unit that's not much more than a studio unit with a door. I typically avoid those units when exchanging unless it's a unique situation, as is the case with many Hawaiian 1 bedroom timeshares.




It is really best to read the actual description. Many TS in the Caribbean do not have an oven but a cooktop only and everything else in the one and two bedroom units. Most Mexican resorts do not have an oven but are also complete. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mdurette (Oct 19, 2014)

When I see it, I typically call the resort...or check on their web page for a better description.

We stay at InnSeaons South Mountain a lot in New Hampshire.  Those are all LKs.....but I haven't figured out why yet.   Large kitchen area, full size appliances, etc.   Really the only thing it is missing is a dining room table.   But, the counter has 4 chairs and plenty of room to eat.


----------



## dougp26364 (Oct 19, 2014)

dougp26364 said:


> When I see a 1 bedroom LK I think glorified studio. Some developers put a door between the bed and sitting area of a studio, then call it a 1 bedroom sleeps 4 with 4 privately. Those units can be listed and traded as 1 bedroom units but they're little more than a glorified studio with a strategicaly placed door.
> 
> *There are, of course, exceptions. Many Hawaiian 1 bedroom timeshares have LK's but are still full size 1 bedroom units*.





GrayFal said:


> It is really best to read the actual description. Many TS in the Caribbean do not have an oven but a cooktop only and everything else in the one and two bedroom units. Most Mexican resorts do not have an oven but are also complete.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I know......


----------



## Yolie912 (Oct 19, 2014)

Ok. Thank you!


----------

